# [gelöst] Kernelpanic

## Jean-Paul

Ich habe auf meinem Notebook (XMG) auf einer SSD (als sdb im 2. Schacht) ein Gentoo für ein anderes Notebook aufgesetzt.

Ziel-Notebook ist ein Fujitsu-8420 auf dem derzeit ein Ubuntu läuft  http://www.pcwelt.de/produkte/Business-Allrounder-Fujitsu-Siemens-Lifebook-E8420-45999.html

Der Fujitsu hat eine Intel-T9600 CPU (64bit)

Mein Notebook hat eine Intel-i7-4810MQ.

Den Kernel habe ich gebaut mit  *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

 

Im Kernel ist gesetzt  *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU=y

 

 *syslinux wrote:*   

> LABEL gentoo
> 
>     MENU LABEL Gentoo
> 
> 	LINUX ../3.14.14-gentoo-b3
> ...

 

 *fstab wrote:*   

> /dev/sda1	/boot			ext4	defaults,noatime	0 2
> 
> /dev/sda2	/			ext4	defaults,noatime	0 1
> 
> /dev/sda3	none			swap	sw			0 0

 

Das Gentoo (xcfe4) läuft auf meinem System einwandfrei.

Wenn ich die SSD in den Fujitsu stecke und boote, bleibt er sehr früh mit einer Kernelpanic hängen.

 *Quote:*   

> CPU: 1 PID: 1 Comm: init Not tainted 3.14.14-gentoo-b3

 

Die Kiste hängt so früh, dass noch kein Log geschrieben wird und zu meinem "Glück" kann ich die Zeile darüber nicht mehr lesen.

Dort würde der eigentliche Fehler stehen.

Die Bootausgabe läßt sich weder anhalten (Pause-Taste) noch kann ich die Schrift verkleinern, oder nach oben scrollen - also ganz so wie man es haben will  :Smile: 

Ich habe irgendwo einen Denkfehler und komme nicht drauf. Im Verdacht habe ich den Kernel, der auf meinem SYstem aber sauber bootet.

Hat jemand eine Idee ?

----------

## Christian99

hast du denn auch alle pakete mit diesen CFLAGS gebaut? der kernel übrigens kümmert sich meines wissens nach nicht um die CFLAGS in der make.conf.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Danke für die Antwort und den leichten Schlag ins Genick der die Denkfähigkeit wieder einsetzen ließ  :Smile: 

Ich habe nur den Kernel so gebaut.

Werde mal das komplette System neu bauen und sehen was passiert.

Danke

----------

## toralf

Ist denn die SSD im Zielnotenbook auch die erste Platte ? Sonst könnte evtl. sdb anstelle sda in der grub helfen, oder ? (deswegen ist bei grub2 das UUID handling ein echter Vorteil)

----------

## firefly

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Ist denn die SSD im Zielnotenbook auch die erste Platte ? Sonst könnte evtl. sdb anstelle sda in der grub helfen, oder ? (deswegen ist bei grub2 das UUID handling ein echter Vorteil)

 

Mit GPT als parititons schema funktioniert das auch ohne grub2 den der kernel selbst kennt PARTUUID= als root="" value

----------

## Jean-Paul

Ja, kaum macht man's richtig, schon geht's. Und manchmal sitzt man vor der Kiste und sieht die einfachsten Dinge nicht.

Das neu bauen der Pakete war die Lösung.

Danke für den Tip

----------

